# Help with Shopping cart for visual basic



## afx_leland (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi I am working on a shopping cart for books in visual basic and can not figure out how to remove a selected item from the cart and adjust the price. any help would be appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## sonexpc (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't use visual basic ... but only can give you some program idea....

on the cart screen it should have a "check box" hold the id of that item ( id should be the shopping cart id + which row in the cart)

when the "check box" is click ... and you press "Upadte" button to post..

you have the the shopping cart id and the item row value to remove it ... then refresh the screen again...


----------



## DaBeers (Oct 31, 2008)

Sonexpc is pretty close. The only thing I can really add is that everything has to be handled by checking for postback. The price should be handled in it's own method that adds the price column of the view.

GL,


----------

